# Le Red Haddoni Carpet 3.0? or was it 4.0?.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Apparently there is a niche market for 'acclimated/established' carpet anemones.....if that makes any sense. Out of the few that I've had the fortune to come across - 1 didn't make it past the one month mark in my care. It happens. I share my failures along with my successes. No need to hide it. I generally feel that I can be at ease after the 3 month mark with carpet anemones. For some; they feel comfortable after 6 months or even 1 year. I've had limited success with Ritteri (now called Magnificent) and even less success with Sebae anemones. Bubbletips - no issues.

Anyway; another fellow reefer out East contacted me made me an offer for my Red Carpet that I couldn't refuse.

As a result; I needed another one to fill the void (and my addiction). I had one special ordered for me and it came in spectacular. A tight oral disc when it shipped and arrived, vivid colours, sticky, and the foot was attached to the shipping bag - all good signs. This one has a bright neon green/yellow center with an underlying base below its tentacles of muted green and even blue depending on lighting and viewing angle. For those that are familiar with specific Reef Central threads regarding colours and classification of carpet anemones; this particular one I will venture to say may fall into the uber rare "Rainbow" category. Now to be fair and honest; the LFS and I did not specifically go out looking for a "Rainbow" Red Carpet. It doesn't generally happen that way unless you're willing to fork over a mortgage payment....or two....or promise someone your first born. Generally speaking; "whatever ships, ships". Of course; having a great working relationship with your supplier/contacts doesn't hurt either. 

My criteria was for the LFS to keep their eyes open for a Red Carpet for me. I was willing to accept and absorb a D.O.A. (Dead on Arrival); not many customers/clients are willing to do that for obvious reasons (I'm weak...and an idiot). I know most anemones tend not to ship well. Murphy's Law will also dictate that the most expensive/rare item will be lost in transit. Hence part of the premium consumers incur for livestock such as this.

Before anyone comments...."Yes....I'm aware I need a bigger display. I'm working on it.  " Some people change aquariums/systems frequently....others change carpets 






Pictures taken under various lighting conditions. No digital enhancements were made.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*wow*

i love the way u think Red....
your choices of frags/corals and carpets are one of the best out here 
kudos to u and your aquisition .
cheers


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks.

Additional pics enclosed.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thats a beautiful specimen


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have you been following the antibiotic treatment of haddonis on reef central? Apparently a lot of people are having a lot more success with them now doing qt tank treatments of large nems.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been following it for awhile now. I haven't used Cipro yet - yeah....I know I should. I do intend to use it down the road.....in the event of more purchases.  Cipro isn't too hard to source.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Updated Pics.....*

Just for gits and shiggles......excuse the mouth/oral disc. I had just used a turkey baster to blow away some poop/waste before its Kodak moment.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Awewome pixs but my colleague at work peaking over my shoulder thought I was looking at porn. There's no privacy anymore with these giant Samsung phones.

I just said it was a pastrami sandwich.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"Reef Porn"


----------

